# Legin Beta Key Verlosung



## brave78 (1. Mai 2016)

Hi,

 

Ihr habt ja vor ein paar Wochen die Verlosung für die Beta Keys gestartet. Das ihr die Keys selber von Blizzard noch nicht habt ist ja bekannt, aber wnen ich mich recht entsinne habt ihr in der Ankündigung zur Verlosung gesagt, das ihr am 30.4 die Verlosung der Gewinner machen wollt - oder hab ich da was verwechselt?

 

Fine die ganze Aktion eh etwas komisch Blizzard sagt euch wir geben euch 500 Keys schmeißt mal eine Verlosung an aber ihr wisst nicht wann ihr die bekommt...? Is das normal?

 

Gruß

brave


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

 

30.04 war nur ein Zieldatum, ähnlich von Veröffentlichungstermin-Angaben von Händlern, wenn das eigentliche Datum noch offen ist.

Zum Thema Key-Verlosung haben wir übrigens das hier veröffentlicht:

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spiel-42971/News/Betakey-1193157/

 

Und um mich zu zitieren:


"Wir machen sowas auch nur, wenn wir uns sehr sicher sind, die Inhalte auch zu bekommen. Bei Sachpreisen ist das meist was anderes, da zählen keine einfachen Zusagen. ^^ Erfahrungswert, wir machen das ja auch schon ein paar Jahre. 
 
Sobald wir die Keys haben wird die Verlosung auch gestartet und wir geben Bescheid, dass die Gewinner benachrichtigt wurden."

 
Gruß


----------



## brave78 (2. Mai 2016)

den Beitrag hab ich wohl übersehen, daber danke für den Hinweis Herr Zamperator ;-)

 

Gruß

brave


----------

